# Anyone going to the TN (TBA) conference in Murfreesboro (M.T.S.U) this Fri-Sat?



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

I'm probably going to a few sessions on Friday, not likely to hang around for Saturday's festivities. Just wondering if anyone had plans to go.


----------

